# Honking noises?



## genie.kim8 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi!
So I’ve had my first rats for only around two weeks now and they are doing pretty well. They were both sneezing a little bit when they came home, but very occasionally and I didn’t think it was anything serious because I heard that new rats can sometimes sneeze when brought into a new environment. However, one of my rats has continued sneezing. He now has several sneezes in a row and they are starting to sound different. They are more honky and less breathy, if you know what I mean. He has also just started to make these strange honking noises. I don’t think it’s sneezing, and it seems more like a sound he is making on purpose, like squealing. 

Do you think I should be concerned? I’m just very nervous as these are my first rats and I know how common respiratory diseases can be. The other rat has stopped sneezing. If this helps, I am using Breeder’s Choice (basically the Aussie version of yesterday’s news) with some carefresh sprinkled on top and I am quite happy with it so far. When I clean the cage I have noticed some dust at the bottom of the cage but I don’t think it is overly dusty. 

Maybe this is completely normal and I’m stressing over nothing, but I want to be sure my rats are alright. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

The honking is indicative of irritation in the lungs, which can either come from a URI or from environmental allergies. It's really hard to say without having a vet check him out which it is, so start with the typical stuff such as a humidifier, maybe offering a piece of dark chocolate to him, possibly running an air purifier and checking out the environment for anything he may be allergic to and see if he improves.
Allergens include stuff like dust, fragrances (detergents, fabric softeners, candles, body sprays, etc), other pet dander and so on.

If the honking is constant, or very loud that's a good sign to get him to the vet just so you can be sure which it is. Basically, keep an eye on him, if this continues maybe a week more at most or at any point the grunting gets louder/worse make an appointment with your vet. 
Honestly, if they haven't already seen your vet for a first time health visit you certainly could just take them in!

Another thing to do to monitor him is give him a listen via the 'rat phone', if he'll let you. What a 'rat phone' is is holding the rat up to your ear like a phone to listen to the lungs, and I would suggest listening to his sinuses (the top of their head) during this time as well. Things to listen for are pronounced grunts, congestion and such. A little whooshing may be normal especially if they're sniffing, but anything like gurgling or difficulty breathing normally is cause for concern.

Also, I don't know if this helps but I have one boy who just has allergies, when they act up he presents like he has a URI and he has a HUGE sneeze. He sneezes like the equivalent of a grown man yelling, it's huge for an animal his size! I treat him with some children's Benadryl when he's having a hard time, but before you try that I'd make sure


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Did you get your rats from a pet store? Pet store rats are more prone to exhibiting early signs of upper respiratory infection (URI) because a) they are not as well cared for and b) they are exposed to many other animals with various intensity of URIs (pet stores don not usually quarantine their animals). URIs are endemic in pet rats are they are ultimately related to the existence of the bacterium mycoplasma pulmonis which lives and reproduces in the respiratory tract, the lungs, and the alveoli of the animal. Whether the rat will display the symptoms, how severe they will be, and at what age they will start all depend on many factors like individual constitution, quality of care given, the age of the animal etc. URI is treatable with antibiotics (like amoxycillin for example), but some rats will need to be on antibiotics (or rather a 'cocktail' of antibios since the bacterium will develop resistance to the same given all the time) their entire lives in order to reach old age. I would take the rats to a vet and have him/her begin long-term treatment.


----------

